# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  تعــــــــــــــــــــالو نتشالكل

## محمدمناع

*كارزما معتصم جعفر 

السودان البلد الولاد 
دكتور حليم 
كمال حامد شداد 
معتصم جعفر 
مجدي شمس الدين 
واخرون 
معتصم جعفر لايحب ان يزكر اتحاده بخير ولا غير ذالك 
.. دكتور حليم الاب الروحي والفخري للكره الافريقيه 

دكتور كمال حامد شداد (التشبه بالرجال فلاح )
مجدي شمس الدين (لاتعليق)
والاخرون والانتظار ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

نقاش.
من اين جاء حسام البدري بتصرحاته الجديده 
كيف جاز له التحدث عن منتخب السودان بهذا الاذدراء؟؟؟
عصام توفيق الحضري قال لافض فوه لمصطفي يونس 
(اذا كان انت نسيت ؟انا منستش )
والنسيان افة الشعوب 
نقاش 2
مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ يخطط لماذاء؟
هل الاعضاء هم الاعضاء ؟؟
التوحد الذي اصاب التجمع مرده الجنرال ام فقر القاده ام قلة الحيله ؟؟
نقاش 3
التدريب في الاجواء المصريه سيعيد المريخ لمنصات التتويج!!
والي نفاش

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*رغم كل الاجواء والاهوال والشوائك سوف يستمر قطار الزعيم الى محطته الاخيرة وسوف يتوج بالدورى الممتاز ومن بعده بكاس السودان ، وانا اقرأ صحيفة الزعيم حزنت اشد الحزن عندما قرأت تعليقا وتصريحا على لسان احد الصحفيين المحسوبين على المريخ بان ايدكو يتحدى فرق مدافعى الممتاز ياخوانا عليكم الله فى زول عاقل بكتب كلام زى ده وخاصة لينا نحنا السودانيين طبعا اكيد حيقولو ليك الزول حنشيلو كراعو وفى النهاية استفدنا شنو ما كفاية الشغيل جمل الشيل جمل الشيل لمن شيلوه كراعو ياناس خليكم وعيين

*

----------


## مناوي

*ده شنو ده يا ود مناع ...
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*ارخبيل كلام الاعلام 
وكلام مستر حسام !!
وكلام الامين العام !!
كلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو ماتمام!!

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*منــــــــــــــــــــاوي 
الكلام دخل الحوش!!

*

----------


## مناوي

*طيب الحلول والخروج من المأزق ؟؟؟ 

البدري ،، والحضري كلام جرايد !!!! 

اما موضوع الشغيل كلام البدري سليم ولا حرج في ذلك
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*

الاخ مناوي 
الحديث عن البدري والحضري وهاكذا اشياء يعد من نوافل القول 
وممجوج الكلام 
والاسباب كبيره وضخمه وكثيره اعلاها مصر وادناها السودان 
والمجلس ((حالتو تحنن العدو)) ياخي ناس التجمع حنو في المجلس 
اها الاعلام ((السالب)) او كما قال الريس هو اعلام ((همبوكي)) اي منفوخ ساي 
اما موضوع الشغيل ((الذي سجله المجلس الموقر منتصف اخر يوم في التسجيلات))
موضوع شائك ولا دخل للبدري به من قريب او بعيد لان الموضوع موضوع بلد 
((يعني ما لعب كره بس)) والحكايه احساس ووطن وضريبه ولو الشغيل مشلول والسودان نادا
لابد للاستجابه مهما كلف ذالك الامر 
ونواصل

*

----------


## مناوي

*اوافقك الرأي بس ما للدرجة التي تفقدك اهم لاعب ؟؟؟

اما المجلس والمعارضة كفاية صبرنا (8) سنين عجاف 

والباقي سنة واحده من برنامج الفيفا (الاحتراف) وتاني يادار ما دخلتك معارضة ولا نهضة
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*مناوي مسا الخير بالليل 

السودان وما ادراك ما السودان !!
نقلب ليك السؤال 
هل سمعت يوما السيد حسام البدري ينتقد طريقة اختيار منتخب مصر؟؟
وهل سمعت تصريح مناهض لشحاته من البدري وهو يتولي منصب ((المدرب العام)) في الاهلي ؟؟
ومن الله خلقك لاقاك لاعب كرة ((شراب)) بعمل البعمل فيهو الحضري ده؟؟

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

مناوي مسا الخير بالليل 

السودان وما ادراك ما السودان !!
نقلب ليك السؤال 
هل سمعت يوما السيد حسام البدري ينتقد طريقة اختيار منتخب مصر؟؟
وهل سمعت تصريح مناهض لشحاته من البدري وهو يتولي منصب ((المدرب العام)) في الاهلي ؟؟
ومن الله خلقك لاقاك لاعب كرة ((شراب)) بعمل البعمل فيهو الحضري ده؟؟




                                      ابداً 


  بس الكلام المكتوب في الجرايد  زي ما قالو كلام جرايد 

بعدين  الكل عارف الشغيل مصاب  وقصة راجي ما بعيده علي الازهاااااااااان !!!
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ابداً 


  بس الكلام المكتوب في الجرايد  زي ما قالو كلام جرايد 

بعدين  الكل عارف الشغيل مصاب  وقصة راجي ما بعيده علي الازهاااااااااان !!!




مناوي يا خوي راجي والشغيل لمن كانو نصااااااااااااح عملو شنو؟؟
وياخي ده السودان وحسام مابحب المريخ اكتر من ماذدا وماذدا مدرب اكبر من البدري 
وطبعا بعرف احسن منو ؟؟
وكان قريب صدر البوست تاني بتلقي حاجات جديده مدسدس ليك كلام فيهو جووووه 
والله يطولك يا روح

*

----------


## مناوي

*القصة والله ما في انجازاتهم .. القضية قضية وطن نعم علي العين والرأس 

بس انت متذكر مباراة منتخبنا مع الكنغو ،، ومن هم اللاعبين الذين تخلفو عن الرحلة 

ولم يحدث جدل ولا كلام بشأنهم لأنهم تبع نادي الاتحاد الجلفوطي العام 

بعدين معرفة البدري وماذدا ،، ماذدا لايعرف عن اصابات لاعبي المريخ اكثر من البدري ودي حقيقة (اهل مكة ادري بشعابها ) 

اما كلية المنتخب المنحاز للجلافيط في اعداد فريقهم ما مشكلة ،، المشكلة انو الوسط الرياضي كلو عارف انو الشغيل مصاب وتم اختيارة للمنتخب ؟؟!!!
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*الحبيب مناوي 
تحدثت بشي من المذايده علي الوطن وهنا مربط الفرس 
السودان ليس سودان ماذا والبدري والشغيل وهولا الناس 
السودان سودان فقط 
يتساوي في حضرته الجميع وحتي لو عمل الاتحاد (من منظور ازرق))
وحديثي لك في صدر البوست ولون رئيس الاتحاد المعروف والاكثر تعريفا في هذا البوست 
يحمل من الدلالات الكثير والمثير 
اخي مناوي السودان والمريخ والهلال وهذه الخلطه الغريبه تكون السودان بلد الشغيل وهيثم مصطفي ومساوي
وماذدا لكنه بكل تاكيدات الدنيا ليس بلد البدري والحضري وبقية ماترك ال فرعون

*

----------


## مناوي

*نعم يا مناع السودان سوداننا جميعاً بس بدون الفرعون البدري والحضري ... لكن الان هما الاثنين زي ما بقولو الكويتين هما خدام المريخ ولا يحق لهما التحدث بأسم السودان لكن اري ان ذلك الكلام هو فبركة اعلامية من الجلافيط  لشغل الرأي العام بالمنتخب والمريخ والحضري والبدري والي ما لا نهااااية ..

نعم هذا كلة بسبب الاعلام السالب ؟؟!!
*

----------


## مناوي

*حتي لا نخرج من النص ... 
ما يكون حديثي معك خارج الاطار الذي نفيد ونستفيد منه ..
 تحيااااتي .. 
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*الحبيب تخميس مناوي 
الحضري يلعب للمريخ ((علي كيفو)) والقصور ليس قصوره 
والبدري يخدم المريخ من تحت ((مناخيره)) والتربيزه 
والاعلام لا حول له ولاقوة ويكتب بطريقة ((التلقين))
ونحن لسنا سذجج ولا اغبيا ولا اي شي من هذا القبيل حتي نفهم حديث البدري علي نحو خطا 
والمريخ ليس ملكا لكائن من كان المريخ فريق بحجم وطن وكلمة الحق فيه خافته 
والمريخ للاسف يقع في نفس حفرة محمود سعدى وهو معصوب البصر غائب البصيره 
تحياتي مناوي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هترشات ود مناع في التتك
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هترشات ود مناع في التتك




والمريخ يخطو بثبات للممتاز 
ويخطو بغير ثبات لهاوية اعوان جمال

*

----------


## ودالصافي

*بس يا مناع البدري لم يعترض على اختيار الشغيل للمنتخب وانما اعترض على اختياره وهو مصاب وهذا من الخوف ان تتجدد الاصابة وتزيد (ارحل ارحل ارحل يا مناع )
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*ود الصافي 
انت مافي اي حاجه بتبقي مافي 
البدري له حق الاعتراض وليس له حق التدخل 
بمعني 
يعترض البدري عند المجلس او عند صاحبو جمال الوالي 
لكن ليس من حق البدري الاعتراض في وسائل الاعلام 
ونفس الاعلام الراضي عن البدري غضب علي البدري سابقا 
ونفس البدري الراضي عن الاعلام غضب علي الاعلام سابقا 
اذا السودان فوق البدري والشغيل والاعلام وكل من تبقي من ال ذالك القائل 
امنت انه لا اله الا الذي امنت به بنو اسرائيل 
قال مصاب قال

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

مناوي مسا الخير بالليل 

السودان وما ادراك ما السودان !!
نقلب ليك السؤال 
هل سمعت يوما السيد حسام البدري ينتقد طريقة اختيار منتخب مصر؟؟
وهل سمعت تصريح مناهض لشحاته من البدري وهو يتولي منصب ((المدرب العام)) في الاهلي ؟؟
ومن الله خلقك لاقاك لاعب كرة ((شراب)) بعمل البعمل فيهو الحضري ده؟؟





مناع تحياتى 
ح ابدأ معاك من انتقاد الابدرى لاختيار الشغيل للمنتخب : فكلام البدرى على ما اعتقد  مبنى على سابقة حدث فى اختيار راجى عبد العاطى للمنتخب وهو مصاب وركنه فى دكة البدلاء من دون علاج وانكار من الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب لاصابته اصلاً وماذا كانت النتيجة ؟ فقدنا راجى طول الموسم ولعلك لا تذكر اخر مرة ظهر فيها راجى فى المستطيل الاخضر .. فالبدرى اظنه لا يقصد الاختيار فى حد ذاته بل يقصد ان اللاعب مصاب وان المنتخب الوطنى اكيد سوف يتضرر قبل المريخ لان الشغيل سيكون تمامة عدد ومالى ليهو خانة يمكن ان يستفاد منها فى اختيار لاعب سليم يستفيد منه المنتخب .. 
اما عن عدم انتقاد البدرى لحسن شحاته فى اختياراته لاى من لاعبى الاهلى القاهرى للمنتخب فلا اعتقد انه يحتاج لانتقادة لسبب بسيط لان حسن شحاته لا يمكن ان يقدم على اختيار لاعب مصاب سواء طان من الاهلى او اى فريق اخر لان هناك الامور تدار باحترافية عالية مش زى ناس طارق عطا واسامة عطا المنان ؟؟؟ 
اما عمايل الحضرى فالكل كان يعلم ماذا فعل الحضرى بالفريق الذى علمه الكرة والذى بنى له اسمه ونجوميته والكل كان يعلم بمشاكله قبل حضوره الى السودان وتعاقده مع الزعيم ورغم ذلك لا احد اعترض على تسجيله بمعنى ان الحضرى اتى بمشاكله ولم يتعلمها فى المريخ فان ما يفعله الان فعله من قبل مع الاهلى - الاسماعيلى - الزمالك واخيرا المريخ ..

اما مجلس المريخ فاننى اجمل مشاكله فى بيت الشعر القائل ( كالعير فى الصحراء يقتلها الظمأ .. والماء على ظهورها محمول ))

اما عصابة الاتحاد العام ... فقط اقول ربنا يورينا فيهم يوم بقدر ظلمهم للمريخ وقاعدته ...

ولك منى كل الحب والتقدير ..
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*الحبيب ميدو سبعتين 

استميحك عزرا ان ابدا من حيث انتهي تعقيبك 
مجلس العقول الشابه 
الدخول الي مجلس الادارة مرتبط في دواخلي الي حد كبير بدخول المستشفي من غير تزكره او بطاقه وعندها تعتمد علي ((الحنك)) ومجلس المريخ ان لم يخني الوجدان يعتمد علي (الحنك)
البدري 
البدري مدرب وعمل المدرب يظهر علي شكل الفريق وشكل الفريق معلوم والعلم عند الله تعالي 
البدري
البدري ليس لديه حق الاعتراض علي الملا والدخول الي داخل اسوار الوطن بحكم (فرعونيته) اي جنسيته
البدري
اين كان خوف البدري علي راجي في سيكافا الم يكن يعلم البدري ان راجي لم يتعافا وهذه مصيبه 
اما اذا كان يعلم وزج به الي ارض الملعب المصيبه اكبر 
وكلنا يعلم ان راجي عبد العاطي لم يتعافي عندما حلت سيكافا 
البدري 
متي خرج المريخ من الدور الاول ؟
البدري
كم مره خرج البدري من اسوار النادي واغلق هاتفه ؟
البدري 
ماهي بدائل البدري الخططيه ؟
البدري 
كم مره عمل مديرا فنيا؟
البدري 
ومن بدري الدوري يا بدري 
اللهم لا بدري 
الحـــــــــضري 
وما ادراك ماهذا 
الحضري 
الي القاهره!
الحضري الي الخرطوم!
الحضري الي القاهره!
الحضري الي شندي!
الحضري الي القاهره!
الحضري الي استاد المريخ!
موقع عصام الحضري يوكد!
الحضري الي هال ستي! يعني لندن
الحضري الي القاهره!
الحضري يهاتف جمال الوالي!
الوالي يستقبل الحضري!
والحضري يقول اشياء لاتكتب 
والحضري ((لقاها دلوكه وعودا لين ))
والحضري لايشبه الاهلي ولا الزمالك 
ولا الاسماعيلي ولا سيون وتفاجا الجميع واولهم الوالي ان الحضري لايشبه المريخ!!!!!!!!!!
والي عوده

*

----------


## مرهف

*يعلم الله يا مناع مرارات الوكها في كل يوم
كان مسكت اتحاد السجم ده ولا كان عرجت علي ادارة الهوان
ولا كان شفت البيسوي فيو اولاد النيل لكن نعمل شنو
منتظرين الموسم ينتهي
ما دايرين نكون سبب في فقدان الممتاز
الممتاز ينتهي 
وبعديها بيكون لينا حديث تاني
...

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*
الغريبه يامرهف لو متزكر السنه الفاتت كنا بنتكلم في نفس الايام دي ونفس المواضيع دي وكنا منتظرين برضو نهاية الموسم 
ولم ما متزكر تتزكر التقرير بتاع مبارة سان جورج؟
لوك ساي يااا خوي الوجع رااااقد

*

----------

